

What Defines a Meme - lowprofile
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/arts-culture/What-Defines-a-Meme.html

======
6ren
> [Richard Dawkins] Already one of the world’s foremost evolutionary
> biologists

Minor nit: I don't think Dawkins is actually a foremost evolutionary
biologist; though he's the foremost popularizer of evolutionary biology. I do
enjoy his writing on it.

single page: [http://www.smithsonianmag.com/arts-culture/What-Defines-a-
Me...](http://www.smithsonianmag.com/arts-culture/What-Defines-a-
Meme.html?c=y&story=fullstory)

> They interact with each other and with other mental forces in the same
> brain, in neighboring brains

I prefer this description than Dawkins' because it includes competition and
combination within the one brain, something that genes cannot do within the
one body.

